#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Поглощение горячей зеленой жидкости

## Игорь Берхин

Готов осуществить указанное действие в субботу или воскресенье после семи вечера.

Ps. В Москве  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Млин... Будем в Питере\Сортовале.

----------


## Ersh

О как... Надо будет что-то делать...

----------


## Neroli

А давайте будем делать это "что-то" в воскресенье?

----------


## Ersh

Да, давайте сделаем это в воскресенье во второй половине дня?

----------


## Neroli

После семи вечера!
В Москве!
 :Smilie:

----------


## Echo

А в Питер случаем не собираетесь?  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

> А в Питер случаем не собираетесь?


Дык мы с Пампкином...на 2 дня (сегодня отъезжаем)... а потом на Валаам.

А вообще, это надо ж было трём одним из самых интересных людей на форуме (Игорь Берхин, Д. Дугаров и Банзай) приехать одновременно именно сейчас!!! Я ф расстройстфе  :Frown:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

На Валаам?! Ах, юность моя...
Увидите пустынника о. Феофана - передавайте привет от Димы из Харькова, бывшего валаамского трудника, ежели он меня ещё помнит. Тока про дзогчен не говорите.  :Smilie:  Обязательно постарайтесь побывать на Святом острове (там пещера Александра Свирского) - если, конечно, Аню пустят: а вдруг скит уже восстановили? В православные скиты дакини вход заказан.  :Frown: 

Вообще постарайтесь без экскурсоводов, свободно побродить по Валааму, если будет такая возможность. Мои любимые места - Гефсиманский и Коневский скиты на юго-западе, Никольский скит (на островке у входа в северную бухту, бывшая монастырская таможня). Обязательно нужна карта острова.

----------


## Аньезка

Димочка, спасибо за советы! Постараюсь всё запомнить, а лучше запишу. :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

/me записывает: встретив пустынника Феофана, передать привет от Димы из Харькова, про Дзогчен не говорить... смотреть под ноги и утром чистить зубы...

хм...

----------


## Ersh

Встретите Будду... ну вы знаете, что делать в общем. А мы тут с Берхиным разберемся.

----------


## Neroli

> Встретите Будду...


Поговорите с ним про Дзогчен.  :Smilie: 




> А мы тут с Берхиным разберемся.


Леш, разборки как обычно в Эрмитаже?

зы: а кто вообще собирается прийти, напишитесь, а? всем выйти из сумрака.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Я обязательно Легбу приглашу

----------


## Игорь Берхин

Как выяснилось, я в воскресенье освобождаюсь раньше и готов быть учаснегом после пяти. Вопрос, где?

----------


## Neroli

Эрмитаж?

Леша, столик закажешь?  :Smilie:

----------


## Ersh

Тогда я закажу столик на 18. 00 в воскресенье. В чайном домике в саду Эрмитаж.
http://www.chaiclub.ru/club/contacts/index.php

----------


## Спокойный

И я тож приду.  :Smilie:

----------


## Игорь Берхин

ОК
На вс. сл. мой телефон 8-916-444-88-19

----------


## Ersh

Заказал. Встречаемся перед клубом без чего-то шесть.

----------


## Ersh

Сначала сидели в самом клубе. Потом переместились в беседку.
Neroli, Alex. 
Берхин, Yuki.
Спутница Берхина, Берхин.
....
Заваривают чай

----------


## Ersh

Ersh
Mylene, Gaza
Mylene
Внимание! - Дорже Дугаров!
Опять Берхин. Опять не один...

----------


## Ersh

А вот - один.
Дорже
... с Ersh-oм
С До1 и Спокойным
Все вместе

----------


## Спокойный

Причём, что характерно, Ёрш снимал не мобильным телефоном, а 5-мегапиксельным фотоаппаратом. Но потом подправил в фотошопе.  :EEK!:   :Smilie:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Ersh

Ничего не правил. Только уменьшил фотки. Хайрезы здесь

----------


## До

Спутница Соня. И ещё не упомянут Модератор.Дзогчен, он есть на общ.



> Причём, что характерно, Ёрш снимал не мобильным телефоном, а 5-мегапиксельным фотоаппаратом. Но потом подправил в фотошопе.


Не понимаешь ты в искусстве. 



> Ничего не правил. Только уменьшил фотки. Хайрезы здесь


Ну вот значит не в пикселах счастье!

----------


## Alex

Сегодня ночью после чая обнаружил себя поющим во сне Песню ваджра, причем не родную джонангпинскую, а в редакции ДО  :Smilie:

----------


## Mylene

> Сегодня ночью после чая обнаружил себя поющим во сне Песню ваджра, причем не родную джонангпинскую, а в редакции ДО


О, и ты тоже во сне поешь...

----------


## Топпер

> Все вместе


Посмотрел фотки. Все такие подозрительно  удовлетворённые, счастливые и спокойные.
В общем: явные сектанты :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

А кто стоит на общей фотографии крайне-правый, рядом с Алексом?

----------


## Ersh

:Smilie:  :Smilie: 
Это Gaza

----------


## Neroli

Блин, а у меня живот потом болел долго. Видимо растворилось что-то там, как и завещал чайханщик.
Надо меньше пить!!!
В следующий раз принесу с собой сало.   :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Ничего не правил. Только уменьшил фотки. Хайрезы здесь


Леш, а почему у тебя там написано чай 9.08.06 
Мы пили будущий чай?

----------


## Ersh

А ты сама как думаешь?

----------


## Neroli

> А ты сама как думаешь?


9. 07. 06 ?
больше ничего в голову не приходит.

----------


## Ersh

Поправил, спасибо. Так какой чай-то был, будущий или какой? :Smilie:

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

А вот и фотографии с моего аппарата

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

ещё фотографии

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

вот ещё

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

много много чего ещё

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

разных фотографий много

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

ну очень много фотографий

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

нашёл ещё несколько

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

да уж... целый фото альбом

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

попили чаю и расходимся кто куда... я пошёл смотреть финал чемпионата по футболу

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Блин, а у меня живот потом болел долго. Видимо растворилось что-то там, как и завещал чайханщик. Надо меньше пить!!! В следующий раз принесу с собой сало.


Чай очень сильное вяжущее средство. Помогает при растройствах желудка и т.п. пищевого тракта.
Но это уже больше к разделу диета относится.

А вообще мне понравилось встретить вас в реале и провести время в чайхане.

----------


## Alex

Взаимно! Приезжай еще как-нибудь!

----------


## Neroli

> Поправил, спасибо. Так какой чай-то был, будущий или какой?


Чай был настоящий. Настоящий зеленый. Настоящий пуэр.
А 09.08.06 - это дата следующей стрелки.  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

Классные фотки! Дорже и Игорь, приезжайте, пожалуйста ещё!!!

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Обязательно

----------


## woltang

Спасибо за фотки. Какие красивые на форуме люди! 

   Алёша, футболочка - класс!  :Smilie:

----------

